# Discount Tire



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

Dropped a little over 1,500.00 on a set of weights from Discount today, but they came with new tires... I didnt take the time to look at them before I left but ill be back in the morning. Theres also three weights on the inside of the wheel...***?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Hope they sell mags.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

did they duct-tape another handful to the driveshaft too?.........

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:........


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Take them back and get them to "bust" the tire and rotate it on the wheel until they find a spot that takes a whole lot less weight. Stay out there and watch them. Don't go to the waiting room.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Be carefull with weights on the outside of a wheel. I have had a window busted off after discount put weights on the outside of the wheel and it came flying off at 70mph


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

wow.. I work at the one in Lake Jackson and any weight like that is not right they needed to break down the tire and turn it 180 degrees if that doesn't fix it we put another tire on and send that one back.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd say that is an out-of-round tire. And yes, you can balance an egg, but that doesn't mean it will roll smooth. Don't except that tire. I suspect turning it won't help.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*EXCESSIVE ROAD FORCE*

That tire no Doubt has Excessive Road Force. We allow up to 25 road force on truck tires and up to 18 on P(passenger) tires. that tire must have a Road force of at least 45 to carry that much weight. I wouldn't even let them turn it, I'd make them replace it. We have a Machine that Tells you exactly where to match the tire to the rim, and it also tells you what the Road force reading will be after matching(before you match it) and that tire would have been replaced before my shop would return your vehicle to you. as said above, an Egg can be balanced but the road force will still make it shake like a Dawg Chitting a Peach Seed sideways.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

an Egg can be balanced but the road force will still make it shake like a Dawg Chitting a Peach Seed sideways.[/QUOTE]

I couldn't of said it better.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Thats how my wheels looks after leaving the Almeda discount last week. Except you can see every place the old weights were. They have removed the chrome in some places were the old wieghts were.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

CaptPb said:


> I'd say that is an out-of-round tire. And yes, you can balance an egg, but that doesn't mean it will roll smooth. Don't except that tire. I suspect turning it won't help.


X2! No way I would take that tire.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Not necesarrily out of round. We had one of our company trucks have its tire replaced there. As soon as you hit 65 with the new tires it would shake like crazy. After further inspection we found 4 weights on the outside and 5 inside. ***. Took it back and now it just has 3 and runs great at 80 mph


----------



## small batch (Aug 27, 2011)

I went through this with Merchant's Tire. In the end, I made them replace the tire. I forget exactly but I think mine had 16ozs of weights maybe more.. but it looked like yours. Before they replaced it, they tried top rotate the tire to off set the heavy spot but that never helped and the new replacement tire did not need as much weight


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I noticed that the tire size was a 37 12.50 17 and in that size of a tire it will usually not balance out like a OEM size tire would. Yes it is a lot of weight and i would recommend taking it back and have them balance it with a bolt on finger plate. I get customers tat come in with problems like that from other stores and 9 times out of 10 the bolt on plate solves the problem. 


Have you ran that size before on your truck and how does it ride and do you have any vibration issues?


----------



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

I would find out who the district manager or the regional manager is for Discount Tires and contact him. 

It seems that the store manager is not doing his job and does not have really experienced tire balancing employees.

You should get another free tire and also a rim if they damaged it during the balancing (missing chrome)


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

X2 Used to work at Discount...This is a bad tire, should have never left the building!!! Need to talk to District Manager, they also have to fix ur wheel...Just had one replaced last month because the didnt take the weights off before the broke the tire down and started taking the tire off. I dunno but looks like Discount Tire is getting worse every time I go there to get tires, but thats what you get for cheap pay I guess


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

37" tire...goodness. One tire has to weigh 80lbs+ sheesh...power robbing SOB. 

That is too much lead on the side.


----------



## car_action_01 (Sep 7, 2010)

i tell you what i wont go back there after what happened to me! i got new tires put on and about one week later my truck started shaking i didn't think nothing of it thought it was just mud on the rim or something. well the next day was worst and i was on my way home from galveston to beaumont and when i got home i looked and the cap was sticking off the rim a little so i took it off and there fall 3 lug nuts and 2 almost off! the one that was still simi tight i tried to get off and those crackheads there had cross threaded it and couldn't even move it so i put the others back on and took a trip up there and they said "well by the way the stud looks it looks like somebody had messed with it since we have and didnt do anything about it took all i had not to punch that douche in the face i ended up having to change the stud cause i broke it taking the lug off. they wont touch any of my vehicles any more they are not professional just high school retards


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

car_action_01 said:


> i tell you what i wont go back there after what happened to me! i got new tires put on and about one week later my truck started shaking i didn't think nothing of it thought it was just mud on the rim or something. well the next day was worst and i was on my way home from galveston to beaumont and when i got home i looked and the cap was sticking off the rim a little so i took it off and there fall 3 lug nuts and 2 almost off! the one that was still simi tight i tried to get off and those crackheads there had cross threaded it and couldn't even move it so i put the others back on and took a trip up there and they said "well by the way the stud looks it looks like somebody had messed with it since we have and didnt do anything about it took all i had not to punch that douche in the face i ended up having to change the stud cause i broke it taking the lug off. they wont touch any of my vehicles any more they are not professional just high school retards


What store was it?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

last set of tires my wife had put on her car - they cross threaded one of the studs.

they didn't fix it - but sent her to a regular mechanic to get it done with DTC paying the bill.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

car_action_01 said:


> i tell you what i wont go back there after what happened to me! i got new tires put on and about one week later my truck started shaking i didn't think nothing of it thought it was just mud on the rim or something. well the next day was worst and i was on my way home from galveston to beaumont and when i got home i looked and the cap was sticking off the rim a little so i took it off and there fall 3 lug nuts and 2 almost off! the one that was still simi tight i tried to get off and those crackheads there had cross threaded it and couldn't even move it so i put the others back on and took a trip up there and they said "well by the way the stud looks it looks like somebody had messed with it since we have and didnt do anything about it took all i had not to punch that douche in the face i ended up having to change the stud cause i broke it taking the lug off. they wont touch any of my vehicles any more they are not professional just high school retards


Make a few calls to Discount Tire headquarters. I had an issue with a road hazard warranty that was refused by the Pearland store. Talked to a VP there and they directed me to the Almeda store where I was taken care of like a VIP.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I agree with calling the district manager-I have done tons of business with discount here in San Antonio and they have made some mistakes but always made it right. I still think they are the best all around tire shop for value.


Sent from my Legendary IPhone.


----------

